

[show hn]Youtube prerolls that you'll never skip - yoavush
http://blog.veed.me/5-best-youtubes-pre-rolls-that-you-wont-skip/

======
imwhimsical
By convention, the syntax for showing the HN community something is — "Show HN
: Your Title Here".

And this article doesn't qualify for "Show HN". As far as I've observed, Show
HN applies for stuff OP has built or a service/tool you've discovered.

That being said, this is an entertaining set of videos, some of which made me
smile.

